# How my IBS was cured.



## vicj (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was trying to find a site like this so I can share my story with everyone who suffers with IBS. I was diagnose with IBS 5 years ago. Just woke up one day and was extremely bloated, really uncomfortable and could not go to the bathroom. could not even fart. When to numerous doctors, did all the tests, including a camera up my butt, everything. Everything doctor that I saw told me I was perfectly healthy and said it was IBS. Started eating healthy, changed my diet completely, thought my issues were related to Candida, which is an over growth of yeast in my digestive system.. however nothing seemed to help. There were a few times when I woke up in extreme pain, when to the emergency, they did the tests they needed to and told me, yep, it was IBS and Acid reflux...told them acid reflux does not affect the lower part of your stomach, but doctor got offended and told me he was the doctor.. that was basically the story, went to the emergency 3 different times over the past 5 years because I woke up in extreme pain and was always told it was acid related to my IBS.

Now i'm cured.

So after 5 years of dealing with this crap and suffering this is what happened. First Friday of Sept.2013. woke up in extreme pain once again. Went to emergency, this is now the 3rd hospital im going to. however never visited this one before. Doctors did their poking around, squeezing my stomach asking where it hurts.. then he said, ummm I think its your appendix. sent me to do an ultrasound, results came back and showed nothing (I did untrasounds everytime is visited the hospital before and it showed the same, which is nothing.) The difference this time around was the doctor. He looked at the results and said well, it shows nothing but you're clearly in paid so I will send you to do a C.A.T scan.. did the scan and then spoke with the doctor..

The c.a.t scan showed my appendix was inflamed. he said they can give me meds which will bring it back to normal or they would remove it. he said it something that could happen again.. told them to remove it. 2 days after the surgery I felt the difference.. im cured... all this time it was my appendix. its a month after and I can eat anything. I can crap normally now, I can fart at will , im back to normal.. 5 years of suffering and all this time was my appendix..figured it was slightly inflamed all this time.. was on its way to rupturing which caused all my issues. I am no doctor and am not telling you to remove your appendix. my issue may be different from yours.. however what I would suggest is that you follow up with your doctors and maybe ask him/her to take a closer look at your appendix. Your doctor will be able to advise you best...


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome!

Was the pain always associated to only one side? Or was it only before you had your appendix removed?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi vicj,

That's great that getting your appendix removed resolved your gastrointestinal issues.

When I was diagnosed with appendicitis a couple of years ago, I was hopeful that getting my appendix removed would be the answer to my lifetime of mild IBS-D symptoms. When the surgeon told me after the operation that there had been a lot of adhesion in the area -- he said the operation normally took him about 75 minutes, and mine lasted two hours because he had to pry so many things apart -- which indicated a lot of inflammation, I was even more hopeful.

Unfortunately, my experience was the exact opposite of yours. Once the opiates that had been used during anesthesia were out of my system, I got serious diarrhea. Had all the usual suspect stool tests done, nothing was found. My appendectomy had turned my very mild, intermittent IBS-D into moderate and constant IBS-D. To this day I have no idea why the operation was some sort of catalyst.

The first several posts in my blog go into more detail.

I'm glad it worked for you, but the next time a doctor tells me he wants to remove an organ, he or she had better be able to convince me that it will kill me if it's not removed! 

Cheers,

Rich


----------

